# Specklebellies?



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey fellas,

I was just looking for some help on hunting specklebellies! Where in ND to go and hunt them, when to hunt them, and any other tips?

Any help would be great thanks!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

go to texas they are every where. I can almost garrentee a speck down there if you get on some good land with lots of geese.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would love to but there is no way i can afford to go to Texas! :eyeroll:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

You are really going to have to put on some miles just after the first cold snap in canada. I have seen approx 12 specks during the fall.

Its gonna be a serious project and an exceptional goal to achieve.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There was a great website that tracked a lot of elec. collared specks throughout the migration for around 3 years. I can't seem to find it but it's been posted here before.

Most specks migrate from pretty far west in Sask. and Alberta and follow the PPR down...then hook straight south when they hit the Missouri River. We hear a lot of them flying over Bismarck, but not as many in the field.

I think around the fall of 2005 there was A LOT that staged here in ND, but that was kind of a rarity. If you want a speck, your best bet is out in our area in the W/W. Central part of the state, closer to the Missouri R. system. Expect late October or early November to be your best time.

It'd help to PM myself, dlbkluk, or a couple others who scout a lot and keep an eye out for them.

But for what it's worth, I travel to Sask. myself personally each fall for specks since we don't get enough here. I got a sweeeeet one last fall that's current in the hands of Rick Acker to get mounted.

PM me in October


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

In all my years of hunting, i ve seen one speck come into the dekes in a fall ND hunt. Which was actually this last season and is also in the hands of Rick acker


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> In all my years of hunting, i ve seen one speck come into the dekes in a fall ND hunt.


R-rated video may I add! :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I wonder how many birds Rick has from Nodak members right now, has to be a bunch.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

bandman said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > In all my years of hunting, i ve seen one speck come into the dekes in a fall ND hunt.
> ...


hahaha :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I would say the extreme NW part of the state (Crosby/ Noonan) is about the only area where Specks may show up in any numbers and even that area is inconsistant at best..
And if I were to drive all the way there, I'd drive another few hours to be in real speck country, canada.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I have seen a few spwks in Nd over the years but they are few and far between. Two years ago my buddy was out and their group managed to shoot about 11 speklebellies. They were by the northern part of the missouri. Other than that I've never heard of too much success at all, they would be a huge challenge in ND, but Good Luck!


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I think that spec tracking website disappeared. It was very interesting. Last time I looked for it I could not find it. Anyone have a link saved?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

can anybody correlate my observations that specks like to migrate at night? seems like the only time i hear them in the fall is setting up in the pre dawn hours.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Last fall, it was early in the morning, still too early to shoot, but light enough to see birds flying. We had a flock of about 50 specks fly over us. We knew they were specks by their unique honk. Couldnt believe it at first.

Largest group i've seen.

Then again i'm 17..... :lol:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

The first year I hunted nodak in the fall with my father near gackle in november of 05 we got into quite a few. We only baged 2 but there were about 3-4 seperate flocks of 50 or so that circled the spread throught the morning. At the time I thought this was common but now listening to everybodys comments about specs mainly being in the far nw I quess we were pretty lucky !


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya that was the only year that I've ever really seen speck feeds in ND. I remember seeing a few in the couple thousand range. I'd like to see that again.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I think most of the specks hang pretty far west, like someone stated. I believe around Swift Current, SK and points west are known for good speck numbers. We use to hunt around Watrous and always shot a few but nothing major.

Seen them in Wyoming in the fall as well, so my advice would be:

"Go west young man."

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I've heard them in W SD at night or in snowstorms, but have only seen a few on the ground. A lot of people claim to hear them at night, don't know if they like to migrate then or not. From what I remember of that tracking website, those birds make some long flights. They may go from SK to AR in one flight.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

For you guys that have witnessed the migration, obviously thousands of them move north through our area, then in the fall the are way west, what is the reasoning for this?

Snows very rarely made it through our area in the fall, but the past few season have seen a huge influx in snow numbers. Just thinking the speck may start trickling eastward too.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

we kill alot of specks here in Tn and Ky. killed one the last day of season in Tn that was banded in dead horse alaska. if we catch em right, you can limit out as many people as you want, but then again it is only 2 per person.

i limited 7 hunters one day this year by 8:50 am. with no speck decoys, had out 35 dz. sillo socks. snows and blues.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

averyghg said:


> In all my years of hunting, i ve seen one speck come into the dekes in a fall ND hunt. Which was actually this last season and is also in the hands of Rick acker


how is that speck I shot coming along??? :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Triple B said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > In all my years of hunting, i ve seen one speck come into the dekes in a fall ND hunt. Which was actually this last season and is also in the hands of Rick acker
> ...


its coming along just as good as that neck collar you have that you didn't shoot, and as good as the mounted wooduck and partridge in your bedroom that you didn't shoot, and as good the huge greenhead you took to get mounted that you didn't shoot, and the wigeon you have mounted that you didn't shoot......my fingers are getting to tired but i could go on allllll night long  ........ :wink:

im not saying you didn't double on the speck, but i know i shot more of it! and you already have one mounted, that you didn't shoot ofcourse


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

averyghg said:


> Triple B said:
> 
> 
> > averyghg said:
> ...


hahahaha, yea..... so you got me on a few of them, but I've shot so many of each species you've named. the problem is when i hit a bird I blow it to pieces and it is beyond repair. fyi, i did shoot the collar i have. :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah so have i and..................... you have all of them!! :beer: 
P.S. im telling daddy!!!


----------

